# 2n tractor parts



## captdave (Aug 4, 2021)

I need help finding a hood for 2n tractor with oil breather hole on top of hood. round


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The Ns did not come from the factory with a hole in the top of the hood for an air cleaner.
There was an aftermarket extension that could be added so the engine drew air from farther above the ground. It would have required the installer to cut a hole on site.
If your hood is bad and needs replacing you have two options.
Find a used hood and also find an original cap for the oil bath air cleaner and dispense with the hole.
Or, find a used hood and cut your own hole.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello captdave, welcome to the forum.

Tractorhouse.com has a dozen 2N's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section. '

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...tled-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/2n


----------

